# Pool Filter Sand Benefits



## TJ8 (Jan 14, 2014)

What makes pool filter sand better than any other type of sand? What maintenance does it need? Or is there a better form of sand that is cheap and readily available? I've never used sand before and it seems the general consensus is that PFS is the best. How bad is it for a canister filter? I also recently bought a second hand tank that came with a canister filter that I believe is some kind of Eheim. Any recommendation on media?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Playsand is very fine sand & can get compacted if you have it too deep, pool filter sand has more uniform grains as it's designed to let flow through it.

play sand or regular sand will cloud the water and has a harder time staying on the substrate of the tank...meaning it is easily lifted and suspended in the water endangering your filters motor. pool sand is essentially designed for water and will be a very good substrate. its worth the extra money for the right stuff. you wont regret it

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Pet-Supplies-Aquarium-Sand/zgbs/pet-supplies/3052416011

^big money savers


----------



## TJ8 (Jan 14, 2014)

I live in Chicago so it's hard to find in a normal hardware store, but a specialty pool store has 50 lbs. for $8.99! I think I'm going to go with that!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

absolutely! it doesn't matter where you get it from, its all the same. 
that's a really really good deal. my advice, just sift it as much as possible to remove and particulates and when you add it give it a day or so but it should settle and will stay settled very nicely.

youll be happy with the results. sand bottoms have such a nice look.

to answer your maint. part of the question it will take a little more cleaning up. unlike gravel pretty much every bit of food and poop will stay on the surface of the sand. so you will have to use a syphon a bit more then you might have otherwise. 
but its not a pain


----------

